# Ejaculate volume on cycle



## WendysBaconator (Jul 13, 2013)

Is there any way to increase ejaculate volume on cycle besides HCG & HMG?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 13, 2013)

You do porn?
Clomid, hcg and prami increased my volume... but I really dont care. Small loads little projection has not been created any problems for me.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jul 13, 2013)

clomid, HCG are probably the ticket....but yea who cares if you're shooting a fat load or not...the orgasm still feels good right?


----------



## crab107 (Jul 13, 2013)

Some girls like cum dudes!! I dont like it when my shit is shootin low either..and mine gets low on cycle too, so i feel ya bro


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 13, 2013)

hell ya destroy some girls face with your jesus juice , more power to ya


----------



## Presser (Jul 14, 2013)

*Increase ejaculation volume; increase pleasure.*

*"Ball Refill* from *Vigor Labs* is a *male orgasm enhancement *supplement and *semen volumizer*. *Ball Refill*helps to *increase ejaculation volume* for better *male orgasm enhancement* that lasts longer and leaves you feeling satisfied. *Vigor Labs?* *Ball Refill* helps *increase ejaculation volume *for an extended orgasm and the answer for how to cum more. When you use *semen volumizers *you *increase ejaculation volume*, which in return increases the amount of ropes, or contractions, during orgasm. The number of ropes during your orgasm determines the intensity of your climax. As a *semen volumizer*, *Ball Refill* also helps to boost libido and create explosions of pleasure. Natural ingredients increase ejaculation volumes for larger, harder loads. *Don't wonder how to cum more--With Ball Refill you'll know how to cum more."

Ball Refill From Vigor Labs | Semen Volumizer to Increase Ejaculation Volume | Vigor Labs Ball Refill Male Orgasm Enhancement - BallRefill.net

Anyone ever try this?*


----------



## Intense (Jul 14, 2013)

^Oh lawd....






Juice celery


----------



## WendysBaconator (Jul 14, 2013)

Would Clomid work even though i'm ON CYCLE?


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 14, 2013)

Hcg


----------



## Ezskanken (Jul 14, 2013)

HCG works well for me, but that's not the reason why I use it.


----------



## kboy (Jul 14, 2013)

I'll try some HCG next time, it's hard for me to tell how big or small my loads are my girl swallows every drop.


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 15, 2013)

can some one tell me where I can get some HMB in PM. I dont want to source talk on open chat... Trying to have a kid right now and going to throw in everything I can.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 15, 2013)

kboy said:


> I'll try some HCG next time, it's hard for me to tell how big or small my loads are my girl swallows every drop.



I hate you you lucky POS


----------



## jay_steel (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^ yea but when the girl says holy shit that was ALLOT it puts a smile on any mans face.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 15, 2013)

Clomid works best for me


----------



## Presser (Jul 15, 2013)

kboy said:


> ..it's hard for me to tell how big or small my loads are my girl swallows every drop.



Make her gargle first, just sayin'


----------



## J.Ovladat (Aug 31, 2015)

There are many things to do to increase your load volume. If you are in it for the long haul, meaning you want to increase your cum volume on a consistent basis you need to make sure you continually give the body what it needs produce its semen. There are many volume increasing pills on the market but I honestly think they can only offer one component in many to get the results you are looking for. Here are a few simple things you can do every day that will increase your volume
1- drink lots of fluids! this is prob the biggest, and easiest thing you can do to maximize cum volume. Why? because your semen is primarily made up of good ol H20. 
2- take supplements to give your body what it needs to produce more cum. Simple supplements such as Zinc taken with folic acid. Amino acids which are the building block of proteins, which is a huge component of your cum load. They don't call it a protein shake for nothing. You guys like protein shakes don't you?  jk. B vitamins...and so on
3- Chinese herbs - traditional chinese medicine has been around for years and if you don't think that those emperors needed help with their harems, than you are highy mistaken. One of the most common libido and ejaculate increasing herbs is good ol ginseng. The chinese refer to it as herbal viagra. Other herbs such as yin yang huo can be also used. But the best herbs come in the form of herbal formulas which are a blend of herbs all acting on the body in different ways. There is a lot to say about the subject of herbal formulas. You can read about one formula I have effectively used over the years here.  Whats important to realize when taking herbs is that you want to take them for a period of 1-3 months. The goal is to build your bodies internal chemistry so you can consistently produce more cum. Not just for one night but on a regular basis. 
4- eat lots of fruit and veggies. Not only will this increase your loads but it will make them taste better too (so I've been told)
5- avoid tight underwear and crossing your legs. Not only do both of these things put pressure on your nut sack but they also hold your nutsack closer to the body. The whole point that your balls are in a sack on the outside of your body is to keep the temperature down. Keeping your balls cool is a vital component to producing more sperm. 
6- avoid hot tubs. due to the heat issue i just mentioned
7- minimize stress - when the body is stressed its not resting and rebuilding. 

Those are my basic pointers on how to increase your ejaculate volume. You can find a few more at lordofloads.com
A note about masturbation frequency. Some people think that if there don't shoot a load for 2 weeks its volume will be more than if they shot a load every 2-3 days. This isn't exactly true. Once your sack is full of cum (which usually only takes 1-2 days, it will stop producing more sperm, if it didn't than your sack would explode withing a week of not getting off.  On the flip side of that, if you are jacking off multiple times a day you are putting way more stress on the body than it can handle and you will shoot wimpy loads. I guess thats all for now on the subject.

Oh, and if you think girls don't love big loads you are highly mistaken. I have the facts to prove that too. 

good luck


----------



## mixedup (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm not scientific but clomid always helped me not sure the reason behind it


----------



## jozifp103 (Sep 1, 2015)

*​Surprised nobody mentioned proviron...

It's known to increase semen production and improve sperm mobility. *


----------



## -SD- (Sep 1, 2015)

clomid hcg


----------



## Stickmancqb (Sep 2, 2015)

When I did my restart last year so I could have my kid, it was like holding onto a fire hose when I finally blew my load. I had to do some samples at the lab to verify fertility and that cup was damn near full and made the lab tech blush.


----------



## Repo (Sep 2, 2015)

*HGH - HCG - L-Arginine and as jozifp mentions proviron*


----------



## Mister Sandman (Sep 6, 2015)

I'm on trt with t-cyp and hcg but did not notice increase...


----------



## kguinn40 (Sep 6, 2015)

When I last ran Test and IML Tadalafil I was drowning her like a fountain... may help


----------



## first blood (Nov 27, 2015)

So running clomid while on TRT or blast is ok? If you do run it then how does that effect your AI dosage? How much clomid do you run? Do you run it continually or cycle it?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 28, 2015)

FYI, porn stars are fed clomid for the "final scene" in a porn film, or so I have been told. Otherwise, HCG for sure. 



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Nov 28, 2015)

jozifp103 said:


> *​Surprised nobody mentioned proviron...
> 
> It's known to increase semen production and improve sperm mobility. *



I am a big proviron fan, at times, 125mg ED. Never really noticed a larger load, def more frequent and harder erections, not so much an increase in load size, even though it is said to increase semen production. But I think they really might have meant sperm count. Like I mentioned in my post above, I knew some guys in the porn industry, and the directors would feed them large amounts of clomid to yield larger loads. And I have personally noticed it as well with clomid, but that's during PCT. While on, HCG.


/V


----------



## Usealittle (Dec 1, 2015)

yes i came across 2 bottles of this 4-5 years ago for free and it does work.


----------

